# How many MKII's......



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

....have you actually seen on the road?

Other than your own or any parked at a dealership how many MkII's have you spotted?

So far I've only actually seen one, driving down Bond Street in London. 2.0T Phantom Black looking very nice with the spoiler up! 8)

At this rate I'm gonna stand out a mile in March? :lol:

Where are they all hiding?


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Agree so far only seen 2!

And neither of them when i was driving!


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

I've only seen 1 and i've been looking real hard! 8)


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

One Condor Grey in Paris just before the Paris motorshow.
One Dolphin Grey on the M25 just one hour after I picked my car up.
Two (one condor, one black) on the same sunday afternoon within a mile of each other. (One was Bryn)

So four for me.


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Saw my first today after looking hard. I had actually just been to the Audi garage for my car and saw one there so I had a good butchers. Then on the way home I saw my first being driven on the road, 2.0T. It looked good.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Seen 2, one black, one dsb, but i've not been in mine when I've seen them.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Just the one.

Dolphin Grey and it looked 8)


----------



## Aerialcamera (Mar 7, 2003)

Had mine 6 weeks now and done 3200 miles, seen only one other, came off the M5 onto the M42 and caught him up on the slip road, actually had a convoy until he turned of-not seen another since, that was 4 weeks ago.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

I've seen three, - Condor, Silver (the day i picked mine up) and another silver one on the same stretch of road and on the same day as Mark clocked me and a black one.
Looks like the Steyning bypass is a favourite spot for MKII's - blinding bit of road for a spot of 'spirited' driving maybe that's what attracts them


----------



## ttharv (Oct 7, 2006)

Aerialcamera said:


> Had mine 6 weeks now and done 3200 miles, seen only one other, came off the M5 onto the M42 and caught him up on the slip road, actually had a convoy until he turned of-not seen another since, that was 4 weeks ago.


What colour was it?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

2,


----------



## treborwen (May 24, 2006)

Only one (sliver) and that was on the Isle of Wight. :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

2, i think they should stop making them now and keep them special.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

I've not seen any ... but I know someone who's seen one ... does that count??

If you think that each dealer has probably - on average - put 3 or 4 a month on the road, over the last 6-7 weeks, that's not many per dealer on the road (how many Audi dealers in the UK someone?).

Guessing at 135 dealers, and averaging 3.5 cars x 1.5 months ... that's c700 TT2s on the road. That's not a lot, considering there are something like 22m cars registered on the UK roads. Plus all the Polish cars.

So the odds on the car in front being a Mk2 TT are about 0.003%.

Plus, it's been a bit miserable, dark and damp, so mine's been in the garage a lot of the time ... so that's only c699 on the road.

Stats ... make any subject boring ...


----------



## jdmave (Sep 3, 2006)

1 Black one (A27 between Eastbourne & Lewes)

Regards

jdmave


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

TTonyTT said:


> Plus all the Polish cars.


PMSL, Nice one :lol: :lol:


----------



## exodont (Sep 10, 2006)

Had my car just over a month, driven 1400 miles and haven't seen one yet. Seems to be an exclusive club so far... 8)


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

exodont said:


> Had my car just over a month, driven 1400 miles and haven't seen one yet. Seems to be an exclusive club so far... 8)


I wish I didn't have to wait until March to join? :lol:


----------



## TwilighT (Feb 10, 2005)

haven't seen yet!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

4

1 x Red Press Car
3 Black - two in Birmingham, and one just up the road from me in Bedfordshire.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I saw a black one in my high street and have to admit it did turn my head  :wink:

I also think an older lady around the corner from my road has bought one also and she previously owned a mauritious 180 coupe 8). I will have to go spying now  8)


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Only seen one, twice. It was the same colour as mine and saw when I was in Sheffield last month. Other than that only the local dealer ones (4).


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Other than my own:

1 Red Press Car
1 Black

(both on the road from Bourne End to Marlow)

1 Condor in Reading this week (closely followed by a Q7 so I suspect it was a dealer outing)


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

1 petrol blue (Belfast), 1 Condor (Edinburgh) and 1 black (Switzerland).


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

None so far apart from dealer demo


----------



## mikeyinhk (Jun 5, 2006)

0

which makes mine even more special


----------



## Aerialcamera (Mar 7, 2003)

Silver


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Dotti said:


> I saw a black one in my high street and have to admit it did turn my head  :wink:


How come ... did it catch on one of your earrings as it went past ???

:wink:


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

2 - one at the swansea dealership "condor, 3.2, s-tronic, mr, turbines etc" (well i spotted it getting petrol and stalked it back to the dealership in truth) and one at the coldra roundabout the other weekend "black, personalised plate" (couldn't get near it too much traffic).


----------



## ttharv (Oct 7, 2006)

Aerialcamera said:


> Silver


By chance did it exit the M42 at Hopwood services???


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

I saw one yesterday in Fulham High St. in London. I couldn't tell if it was brilliant black, phantom black or deep sea blue, as it was raining quite a lot (early morning). That's the only one so far, even though my wife saw a black one in front of our building last week while I was away.


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

Only seen 1 in the same town I live in. It was about 4 weeks ago and not seen another since. It was a grey colour with an old man driving it.

Still expecting mine March/April 07 - can hardly wait


----------



## Zideredup (Jul 11, 2006)

Other than at the dealers, I have seen 3.

1 Condor just off the A370 near Yatton, 1 Phantom Black on the A610 on Nottingham, 1 Silver on the A4 near Bristol Audi.

All of them looked awesome but the black one impressed me most. Luckily thats what I've ordered!


----------



## leedav (Oct 15, 2006)

I see one ever morning on my way to work, god it frustrates me that I have to wait until March for mine :lol:


----------



## PaulManning (Nov 6, 2006)

None seen other than at the local main dealer. Was beginning to wonder if it is a concept car!!


----------



## keithy69 (Jun 28, 2006)

3 in Edinburgh ... and 1 in the highlands


----------



## thefallacycouk (Jun 27, 2006)

I've seen 4. One as part of MPH '06 show in Birmingham (a red 2.0). Then one on an Audi trailer, being driven down the A1. Then one shooting past me with the spoiler up. And one coming down the A1 on the other side in Bergundy red.
So they are appearing more and more it seems!


----------



## danieltt (Oct 23, 2006)

1 condor grey at the Audi dealership in Newbury and one silver and one black at the dealership in Reading. Other than that 0 on the roads.


----------



## SCUDO (May 24, 2006)

I've seen 1 silver round and about my home in Teesside. I was also parked just behind another one in Red at Woodhall services last week - I waved as driver got in his car, but no acknowledgement returned (must be coz Ive got a 2.0 and his was 3.2!!!) :?


----------



## Rico2006 (Apr 9, 2006)

I've only seen the ones at the local dealer and a test drive coming towards on the 'open road' from the same dealer.

I've just come back from Munich and expected to see at least one or two on the road there, but didn't see any.

At least these things are gonna be exclusive for a little while yet!


----------



## kerri1612 (Aug 28, 2006)

Only 2 in my area... Mine and my brother has one.
not spotted any others!!!!


----------



## koppernob (Nov 19, 2006)

None other than mine and the one in the window of Bradford Audi.


----------

